# Hello everybody



## Dalia

Bonjour, i am Canadian but i leave in France now for more than ten years i lost a little bit of my English talking

I like Ottawa, i studie it i know is storie and i like to talk about américan politique and a lot more.

Thank you for accepting me here, and i hope that my english will not be so bad .

@ Bientôt.

Dalia.


----------



## waltky

So I guess dat makes ya French-Canadian at the moment...

... Granny wantin' to know if French-Canadians...

... is lib'rals?


----------



## Hugo Furst

Glad to see you






Or stay.

Dont' really care


----------



## pismoe

little that I have heard about Canada is that their is a French province where the French pretty much rule the roost , have wanted to secede and want French as the official language .       Think that its Quebec but like I said , from the little that I hear Walt .


----------



## The Great Goose

Hi Militants.


----------



## Dalia

Thank you, yes i am Candian and very proud but France is a very beautiful country the people are différent from me Canadian), the culture is something that you have to get use to.


----------



## Dalia

pismoe said:


> little that I have heard about Canada is that their is a French province where the French pretty much rule the roost , have wanted to secede and want French as the official language .       Think that its Quebec but like I said , from the little that I hear Walt .



Québec like to keep they language with the law 101, Montréal as more people who talk English...i live more in Ottawa, my mother is québecoise and my father English.


----------



## Alex.

Dalia said:


> Thank you, yes i am Candian and very proud but France is a very beautiful country the people are différent from me Canadian), the culture is something that you have to get use to.


This must be Kismet! I had to leave my homeland too and learn a new language too.  You see I was born in The Bronx and when I took the train to Manhattan people did not speak Bronx anymore they spoke English!!!!! They even smiled at one another. I felt like I arrived. So here you are now in the brave new world known as USMB. Good luck, it was very nice meeting you.


----------



## pismoe

Dalia said:


> Thank you, yes i am Candian and very proud but France is a very beautiful country the people are différent from me Canadian), the culture is something that you have to get use to.


-----------------------------------------  so , how are the muslims doing in France , have they murdered anyone today Dalia ??


----------



## Spare_change

Welcome aboard, Dalia. 

I was working in Ottawa during the Meech Lake Accords discussions in '93. Hope you enjoy your time here - try not to let the idiots get you down (though, sometimes it seems that's all there is - kinda like the pigeons in Paris). Have the pigeon contraception houses worked out? I was in Brussels when they started installing those in Porte de Vanves. They claimed it would work - but haven't been back to find out.


----------



## Ravi

How do you lose you ability to speak English?


----------



## Ridgerunner

Dalia  I hope you can assimilate here at USMB. Watch out for my friend Hossfly, he rides a horse...


----------



## Dalia

France was a lot of 


Alex. said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, yes i am Candian and very proud but France is a very beautiful country the people are différent from me Canadian), the culture is something that you have to get use to.
> 
> 
> 
> This must be Kismet! I had to leave my homeland too and learn a new language too.  You see I was born in The Bronx and when I took the train to Manhattan people did not speak Bronx anymore they spoke English!!!!! They even smiled at one another. I felt like I arrived. So here you are now in the brave new world known as USMB. Good luck, it was very nice meeting you.
Click to expand...


Thank you, the language do a lot, i did'nt undestand French French at first but i studie french history at school...Québecois and French French is not the same at all some expression i could not undestand


----------



## Dalia

pismoe said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, yes i am Candian and very proud but France is a very beautiful country the people are différent from me Canadian), the culture is something that you have to get use to.
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------------  so , how are the muslims doing in France , have they murdered anyone today Dalia ??
Click to expand...

Here in France we are under menace all the time that what i said to my mother in Canada after Paris in November and Nice in July.


----------



## Dalia

Ravi said:


> How do you lose you ability to speak English?


Well when you speak French all the time...France c'est Français ici.


----------



## IsaacNewton

Hi Dalia welcome to the jungle gym. 

About ready for some snow eh.


----------



## Dalia

Not a lot of snow in France, i miss that snow


----------



## TNHarley

Ravi said:


> How do you lose *you* ability to speak English?


How did you?


----------



## Ravi

TNHarley said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you lose *you* ability to speak English?
> 
> 
> 
> How did you?
Click to expand...

My excuse is aggressive spellcheck. Other than that I don't believe you can lose fluency in your native language in ten years.


----------



## Dalia

Ridgerunner said:


> Dalia  I hope you can assimilate here at USMB. Watch out for my friend Hossfly, he rides a horse...
> 
> View attachment 90228


Thant you, i love horse, cowboy..specially Clint eastwood.


----------



## IsaacNewton

Dalia said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia  I hope you can assimilate here at USMB. Watch out for my friend Hossfly, he rides a horse...
> 
> View attachment 90228
> 
> 
> 
> Thant you, i love horse, cowboy..specially Clint eastwood.
Click to expand...


Well he talks to chairs now. 

And did you say you live in Canada now or France?


----------



## Dalia

IsaacNewton said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia  I hope you can assimilate here at USMB. Watch out for my friend Hossfly, he rides a horse...
> 
> View attachment 90228
> 
> 
> 
> Thant you, i love horse, cowboy..specially Clint eastwood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well he talks to chairs now.
> 
> And did you say you live in Canada now or France?
Click to expand...

I live in France now..


----------



## Alex.

Dalia said:


> France was a lot of
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, yes i am Candian and very proud but France is a very beautiful country the people are différent from me Canadian), the culture is something that you have to get use to.
> 
> 
> 
> This must be Kismet! I had to leave my homeland too and learn a new language too.  You see I was born in The Bronx and when I took the train to Manhattan people did not speak Bronx anymore they spoke English!!!!! They even smiled at one another. I felt like I arrived. So here you are now in the brave new world known as USMB. Good luck, it was very nice meeting you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you, the language do a lot, i did'nt undestand French French at first but i studie french history at school...Québecois and French French is not the same at all some expression i could not undestand
Click to expand...

I know what you mean, I took the language  in la ecole but did not truly understand French and struggled with it until my girlfriend at the time, knocked  me to the floor  shoved her tongue down my throat and screamed you understand French now?!?!?!

I responded wee wee, it then that  she had a strange gleam in her eye. I ran away and never saw her again, I do not do wee wee.


----------



## Ravi

Dalia said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you lose *you* ability to speak English?
> 
> 
> 
> How did you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My excuse is aggressive spellcheck. Other than that I don't believe you can lose fluency in your native language in ten years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you could, like i say my mother was French and my father English so i talk sometime French québeçois and English but now in France is French all the time so it make me not very could with english but i make effort.
Click to expand...

And there is no spellcheck in France?


----------



## Dalia

Ravi said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you lose *you* ability to speak English?
> 
> 
> 
> How did you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My excuse is aggressive spellcheck. Other than that I don't believe you can lose fluency in your native language in ten years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you could, like i say my mother was French and my father English so i talk sometime French québeçois and English but now in France is French all the time so it make me not very could with english but i make effort.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And there is no spellcheck in France?
Click to expand...


Here in France they check more what you eat.


----------



## playtime

hola...........


----------



## Yousaidwhat

The Great Goose said:


> Hi Militants.


LOL


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Dalia said:


> Bonjour, i am Canadian but i leave in France now for more than ten years i lost a little bit of my English talking
> 
> I like Ottawa, i studie it i know is storie and i like to talk about américan politique and a lot more.
> 
> Thank you for accepting me here, and i hope that my english will not be so bad .
> 
> @ Bientôt.
> 
> Dalia.


Bonjour.

Bienvenue


----------



## Stasha_Sz

Dalia said:


> Bonjour, i am Canadian but i leave in France now for more than ten years i lost a little bit of my English talking
> 
> I like Ottawa, i studie it i know is storie and i like to talk about américan politique and a lot more.
> 
> Thank you for accepting me here, and i hope that my english will not be so bad .
> 
> @ Bientôt.
> 
> Dalia.


Welcome to USMB Dalia. Lots of international posters here, and most of them are better at English than the locals.


----------



## Dalia

Thnak you, the thing is that i am just watching CNN ( the one that make a campaign for Hillary ) in France and i talk English with nobody so i décide to come here i like better then those news forums who is like facebook.
i have my own forum in French it's about the French History but it's don't work because we can't said what we feel about the attack in France ( Paris 13 November 2015) because most peoples defend the terrorists that did the attack.
And the new TV in France is not neutral like CNN , defend the one who attack you...and i am more for the old men like we see on Pawn Stars


----------



## Alex.

Dalia said:


> Thnak you, the thing is that i am just watching CNN ( the one that make a campaign for Hillary ) in France and i talk English with nobody so i décide to come here i like better then those news forums who is like facebook.
> i have my own forum in French it's about the French History but it's don't work because we can't said what we feel about the attack in France ( Paris 13 November 2015) because most peoples defend the terrorists that did the attack.
> And the new TV in France is not neutral like CNN , defend the one who attack you...and i am more for the old men like we see on Pawn Stars


I have a friend who is in the US from France. She and her husband go back during  ete , this year she looked sullen when I asked about her visit and she said it was not a happy summer visit but more like work because the happiness has a shroud of death around it and came back to the US early.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Alex. said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thnak you, the thing is that i am just watching CNN ( the one that make a campaign for Hillary ) in France and i talk English with nobody so i décide to come here i like better then those news forums who is like facebook.
> i have my own forum in French it's about the French History but it's don't work because we can't said what we feel about the attack in France ( Paris 13 November 2015) because most peoples defend the terrorists that did the attack.
> And the new TV in France is not neutral like CNN , defend the one who attack you...and i am more for the old men like we see on Pawn Stars
> 
> 
> 
> I have a friend who is in the US from France. She and her husband go back during  ete , this year she looked sullen when I asked about her visit and she said it was not a happy summer visit but more like work because the happiness has a shroud of death around it and came back to the US early.
Click to expand...


This is an asinine post.. My family- a lot of them live in Europe and there is not a "shroud of death" that permeates every day life.


----------



## phoenyx

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thnak you, the thing is that i am just watching CNN ( the one that make a campaign for Hillary ) in France and i talk English with nobody so i décide to come here i like better then those news forums who is like facebook.
> i have my own forum in French it's about the French History but it's don't work because we can't said what we feel about the attack in France ( Paris 13 November 2015) because most peoples defend the terrorists that did the attack.
> And the new TV in France is not neutral like CNN , defend the one who attack you...and i am more for the old men like we see on Pawn Stars
> 
> 
> 
> I have a friend who is in the US from France. She and her husband go back during  ete , this year she looked sullen when I asked about her visit and she said it was not a happy summer visit but more like work because the happiness has a shroud of death around it and came back to the US early.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is an asinine post.. My family- a lot of them live in Europe and there is not a "shroud of death" that permeates every day life.
Click to expand...


Perhaps he went around the time that there was a terrorist attack in France? Oh, and hello Dalia . Je peut parler un peut de francais, mais pas beaucoup ;-).


----------



## OldLady

Dalia said:


> Bonjour, i am Canadian but i leave in France now for more than ten years i lost a little bit of my English talking
> 
> I like Ottawa, i studie it i know is storie and i like to talk about américan politique and a lot more.
> 
> Thank you for accepting me here, and i hope that my english will not be so bad .
> 
> @ Bientôt.
> 
> Dalia.


Welcome.  I love your name.


----------



## Tom Horn

Welcome Dalia!  We used to shoot up french rubber plantations in Vietnam for getting us into that mess and then collaborating with the enemy.   I spent a weekend in Montreal once...women were easy to catch and the food was excellent but their beer is piss.  I think you'll enjoy yourself here.  Oh, and instead of pawn stars, check out "American Pickers"...they're younger and not as mercenary.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Watch American Pickers Online Free Putlocker | Putlocker - Watch Movies Online Free


----------



## Dalia

Alex. said:


> I have a friend who is in the US from France. She and her husband go back during  ete , this year she looked sullen when I asked about her visit and she said it was not a happy summer visit but more like work because the happiness has a shroud of death around it and came back to the US early.



Yes, in France the gouvernement Français tell us to get use to it, this summer i want to go to Normandie but i did'nt finally and there were a attentat a priest was kill.

My family think that France is not a safe place to live, in USA récently you been having some attack in New York no people dead but some wounded the fear like the september 11 is still présent for many people ?
Here in France is more Paris who is touch by the terrorist many peoples don't come to Paris anymore because of that.


----------



## Dalia

phoenyx said:


> Perhaps he went around the time that there was a terrorist attack in France? Oh, and hello Dalia . Je peut parler un peut de francais, mais pas beaucoup ;-).



There are terrorist attack in France some where stop on time like the one in Thalis by Américan Héros.


Merci de vouloir parler Français avec moi, but i have to talk English for you at this forum


----------



## Dalia

OldLady said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bonjour, i am Canadian but i leave in France now for more than ten years i lost a little bit of my English talking
> 
> I like Ottawa, i studie it i know is storie and i like to talk about américan politique and a lot more.
> 
> Thank you for accepting me here, and i hope that my english will not be so bad .
> 
> @ Bientôt.
> 
> Dalia.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.  I love your name.
Click to expand...


Thank you is very nice


----------



## phoenyx

Dalia said:


> phoenyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps he went around the time that there was a terrorist attack in France? Oh, and hello Dalia . Je peut parler un peut de francais, mais pas beaucoup ;-).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are terrorist attack in France some where stop on time like the one in Thalis by Américan Héros.View attachment 90515
> Merci de vouloir parler Français avec moi, but i have to talk English for you at this forum
Click to expand...


It's so nice to hear someone speak french without mangling it the way I do, lol . But yeah, I guess we should talk in English here .


----------



## Dalia

Tom Horn said:


> Welcome Dalia!  We used to shoot up french rubber plantations in Vietnam for getting us into that mess and then collaborating with the enemy.   I spent a weekend in Montreal once...women were easy to catch and the food was excellent but their beer is piss.  I think you'll enjoy yourself here.  Oh, and instead of pawn stars, check out "American Pickers"...they're younger and not as mercenary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch American Pickers Online Free Putlocker | Putlocker - Watch Movies Online Free



I prefer the old man in Pawn Stars, i watch américan Pickers what i like more is the old signs like Coca Cola


----------



## Tom Horn

Dalia said:


> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome Dalia!  We used to shoot up french rubber plantations in Vietnam for getting us into that mess and then collaborating with the enemy.   I spent a weekend in Montreal once...women were easy to catch and the food was excellent but their beer is piss.  I think you'll enjoy yourself here.  Oh, and instead of pawn stars, check out "American Pickers"...they're younger and not as mercenary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch American Pickers Online Free Putlocker | Putlocker - Watch Movies Online Free
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer the old man in Pawn Stars, i watch américan Pickers what i like more is the old signs like Coca Cola
> 
> View attachment 90517
Click to expand...


Oh, American Pickers has plenty of old signs...that's mostly what they're after...and they give people a fair price.


----------



## Dalia

LadyGunSlinger said:


> This is an asinine post.. My family- a lot of them live in Europe and there is not a "shroud of death" that permeates every day life.



Our family do they in France ? here we are under the terrorist attack daesh say that France is they first ennemy.


----------



## Iceweasel

Dalia said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia  I hope you can assimilate here at USMB. Watch out for my friend Hossfly, he rides a horse...
> 
> View attachment 90228
> 
> 
> 
> Thant you, i love horse, cowboy..specially Clint eastwood.
Click to expand...

Hi Dalia. I am Clint Eastwood but post under the Iceweasel name. Wimmen being what they are and all.


----------



## Dalia

phoenyx said:


> It's so nice to hear someone speak french without mangling it the way I do, lol . But yeah, I guess we should talk in English here .



Yes, and i have a accent Québeçois ( patois Joal )...anyway the French here love my accent


----------



## Dalia

[QUOTE="Tom Horn, post: 15345969, member: 55587"

Oh, American Pickers has plenty of old signs...that's mostly what they're after...and they give people a fair price.[/QUOTE]
The old sign on Américan Pickers don't cost to much 200 to 600 $


----------



## Tom Horn

Dalia said:


> The old sign on Américan Pickers don't cost to much 200 to 600 $



The ones Frank buys are less money but Mike buys some for several thousand$...Mike is the real owner of the business....Frank just rides along and gets what he can for himself.


----------



## Dalia

Iceweasel said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia  I hope you can assimilate here at USMB. Watch out for my friend Hossfly, he rides a horse...
> 
> View attachment 90228
> 
> 
> 
> Thant you, i love horse, cowboy..specially Clint eastwood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Dalia. I am Clint Eastwood but post under the Iceweasel name. Wimmen being what they are and all.
Click to expand...


Hi, Clint Eastwood is supporting Trump no more mauviette people like Obama and Clinton...in French he said ( la génération de lèches -cul )



 .


----------



## Iceweasel

Dalia said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia  I hope you can assimilate here at USMB. Watch out for my friend Hossfly, he rides a horse...
> 
> View attachment 90228
> 
> 
> 
> Thant you, i love horse, cowboy..specially Clint eastwood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Dalia. I am Clint Eastwood but post under the Iceweasel name. Wimmen being what they are and all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi, Clint Eastwood is supporting Trump no more mauviette people like Obama and Clinton...in French he said ( la génération de lèches -cul )
> 
> View attachment 90519 .
Click to expand...

Time to fill that empty chair!


----------



## Dalia

Tom Horn said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> The old sign on Américan Pickers don't cost to much 200 to 600 $
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ones Frank buys are less money but Mike buys some for several thousand$...Mike is the real owner of the business....Frank just rides along and gets what he can for himself.
Click to expand...


Mike appear in one of the épisode of Pawn Stars he is friend with Rick.


----------



## Tom Horn

Dalia said:


> Mike appear in one of the épisode of Pawn Stars he is friend with Rick.



Yep, but maybe not such good friends after Mike got Rick's dad the car he wanted for his birthday, delivered it to Las Vegas and then Rick chiseled the price down.   That didn't set well with Mike.  I just read Mike's net-worth is a little over  $7M...I read he now gets $500K an episode for the show.  I enjoy Pawn Stars too...the people who walk into their store are a  HOOT.


----------



## Dalia

i did know...the série Pawn Stars work very well in France three station as the série.  what is surprising to is that one of the épisode a expert said that the portrait that we all see of Napoléon



 

 is the picture of the painter.

I have a forum ( bibliothèque) of Napoléon and i did'nt know, i did'nt have this information.


----------



## Dalia

Iceweasel said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia  I hope you can assimilate here at USMB. Watch out for my friend Hossfly, he rides a horse...
> 
> View attachment 90228
> 
> 
> 
> Thant you, i love horse, cowboy..specially Clint eastwood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Dalia. I am Clint Eastwood but post under the Iceweasel name. Wimmen being what they are and all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi, Clint Eastwood is supporting Trump no more mauviette people like Obama and Clinton...in French he said ( la génération de lèches -cul )
> 
> View attachment 90519 .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Time to fill that empty chair!
Click to expand...


Yes, Yes the chair is already empty.


----------



## Alex.

Dalia said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a friend who is in the US from France. She and her husband go back during  ete , this year she looked sullen when I asked about her visit and she said it was not a happy summer visit but more like work because the happiness has a shroud of death around it and came back to the US early.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, in France the gouvernement Français tell us to get use to it, this summer i want to go to Normandie but i did'nt finally and there were a attentat a priest was kill.
> 
> My family think that France is not a safe place to live, in USA récently you been having some attack in New York no people dead but some wounded the fear like the september 11 is still présent for many people ?
> Here in France is more Paris who is touch by the terrorist many peoples don't come to Paris anymore because of that.
Click to expand...

Paris, NYC targets for these maniacs. The world is going through a hard time with this right now. Need stronger measures.


----------



## Alex.

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thnak you, the thing is that i am just watching CNN ( the one that make a campaign for Hillary ) in France and i talk English with nobody so i décide to come here i like better then those news forums who is like facebook.
> i have my own forum in French it's about the French History but it's don't work because we can't said what we feel about the attack in France ( Paris 13 November 2015) because most peoples defend the terrorists that did the attack.
> And the new TV in France is not neutral like CNN , defend the one who attack you...and i am more for the old men like we see on Pawn Stars
> 
> 
> 
> I have a friend who is in the US from France. She and her husband go back during  ete , this year she looked sullen when I asked about her visit and she said it was not a happy summer visit but more like work because the happiness has a shroud of death around it and came back to the US early.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is an asinine post.. My family- a lot of them live in Europe and there is not a "shroud of death" that permeates every day life.
Click to expand...

That is how is was described to me asinine or not that is a first hand report.   LGS post to someone else please


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Alex. said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thnak you, the thing is that i am just watching CNN ( the one that make a campaign for Hillary ) in France and i talk English with nobody so i décide to come here i like better then those news forums who is like facebook.
> i have my own forum in French it's about the French History but it's don't work because we can't said what we feel about the attack in France ( Paris 13 November 2015) because most peoples defend the terrorists that did the attack.
> And the new TV in France is not neutral like CNN , defend the one who attack you...and i am more for the old men like we see on Pawn Stars
> 
> 
> 
> I have a friend who is in the US from France. She and her husband go back during  ete , this year she looked sullen when I asked about her visit and she said it was not a happy summer visit but more like work because the happiness has a shroud of death around it and came back to the US early.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is an asinine post.. My family- a lot of them live in Europe and there is not a "shroud of death" that permeates every day life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is how is was described to me asinine or not that is a first hand report.   LGS post to someone else please
Click to expand...


No , I don't think I will.. I prefer to post to YOU specifically..  Time to ante up.


----------



## Alex.

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thnak you, the thing is that i am just watching CNN ( the one that make a campaign for Hillary ) in France and i talk English with nobody so i décide to come here i like better then those news forums who is like facebook.
> i have my own forum in French it's about the French History but it's don't work because we can't said what we feel about the attack in France ( Paris 13 November 2015) because most peoples defend the terrorists that did the attack.
> And the new TV in France is not neutral like CNN , defend the one who attack you...and i am more for the old men like we see on Pawn Stars
> 
> 
> 
> I have a friend who is in the US from France. She and her husband go back during  ete , this year she looked sullen when I asked about her visit and she said it was not a happy summer visit but more like work because the happiness has a shroud of death around it and came back to the US early.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is an asinine post.. My family- a lot of them live in Europe and there is not a "shroud of death" that permeates every day life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is how is was described to me asinine or not that is a first hand report.   LGS post to someone else please
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No , I don't think I will.. I prefer to post to YOU specifically..  Time to ante up.
Click to expand...

LOL ante what?  Now make me a sammie sweet cheeks.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Alex. said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thnak you, the thing is that i am just watching CNN ( the one that make a campaign for Hillary ) in France and i talk English with nobody so i décide to come here i like better then those news forums who is like facebook.
> i have my own forum in French it's about the French History but it's don't work because we can't said what we feel about the attack in France ( Paris 13 November 2015) because most peoples defend the terrorists that did the attack.
> And the new TV in France is not neutral like CNN , defend the one who attack you...and i am more for the old men like we see on Pawn Stars
> 
> 
> 
> I have a friend who is in the US from France. She and her husband go back during  ete , this year she looked sullen when I asked about her visit and she said it was not a happy summer visit but more like work because the happiness has a shroud of death around it and came back to the US early.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is an asinine post.. My family- a lot of them live in Europe and there is not a "shroud of death" that permeates every day life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is how is was described to me asinine or not that is a first hand report.   LGS post to someone else please
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No , I don't think I will.. I prefer to post to YOU specifically..  Time to ante up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL ante what?  Now make me a sammie sweet cheeks.
Click to expand...


There's the lowlife sexist FUCK I know..  Much better you fucking moron


----------



## Alex.

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a friend who is in the US from France. She and her husband go back during  ete , this year she looked sullen when I asked about her visit and she said it was not a happy summer visit but more like work because the happiness has a shroud of death around it and came back to the US early.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an asinine post.. My family- a lot of them live in Europe and there is not a "shroud of death" that permeates every day life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is how is was described to me asinine or not that is a first hand report.   LGS post to someone else please
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No , I don't think I will.. I prefer to post to YOU specifically..  Time to ante up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL ante what?  Now make me a sammie sweet cheeks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's the lowlife sexist FUCK I know..  Much better you fucking moron
Click to expand...

Zone 1 kitten, now where is my sammie?





















My tummy is grumbling


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Alex. said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is an asinine post.. My family- a lot of them live in Europe and there is not a "shroud of death" that permeates every day life.
> 
> 
> 
> That is how is was described to me asinine or not that is a first hand report.   LGS post to someone else please
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No , I don't think I will.. I prefer to post to YOU specifically..  Time to ante up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL ante what?  Now make me a sammie sweet cheeks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's the lowlife sexist FUCK I know..  Much better you fucking moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zone 1 kitten, now where is my sammie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My tummy is grumbling
Click to expand...


You know the saying Conner See, Conner Doodoo? Lick it up boy.


----------



## Alex.

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is how is was described to me asinine or not that is a first hand report.   LGS post to someone else please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No , I don't think I will.. I prefer to post to YOU specifically..  Time to ante up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL ante what?  Now make me a sammie sweet cheeks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's the lowlife sexist FUCK I know..  Much better you fucking moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zone 1 kitten, now where is my sammie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My tummy is grumbling
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know the saying Conner See, Conner Doodoo? Lick it up boy.
Click to expand...

I would not touch whatever you want me to lick with FBJ's tongue.


Besides I do not even know you

I would rather keep posting with the new member.  Bother someone else.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Alex. said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> No , I don't think I will.. I prefer to post to YOU specifically..  Time to ante up.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL ante what?  Now make me a sammie sweet cheeks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's the lowlife sexist FUCK I know..  Much better you fucking moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zone 1 kitten, now where is my sammie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My tummy is grumbling
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know the saying Conner See, Conner Doodoo? Lick it up boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would not touch whatever you want me to lick with FBJ's tongue.
> 
> That's strange.. I know you Connery, Conner.. Alex today? LOL What's tomorrow??
> Besides I do not even know you
> 
> I would rather keep posting with the new member.  Bother someone else.
Click to expand...


----------



## Dalia

Alex. said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a friend who is in the US from France. She and her husband go back during  ete , this year she looked sullen when I asked about her visit and she said it was not a happy summer visit but more like work because the happiness has a shroud of death around it and came back to the US early.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, in France the gouvernement Français tell us to get use to it, this summer i want to go to Normandie but i did'nt finally and there were a attentat a priest was kill.
> 
> My family think that France is not a safe place to live, in USA récently you been having some attack in New York no people dead but some wounded the fear like the september 11 is still présent for many people ?
> Here in France is more Paris who is touch by the terrorist many peoples don't come to Paris anymore because of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Paris, NYC targets for these maniacs. The world is going through a hard time with this right now. Need stronger measures.
Click to expand...


Hello Alex, thank you for talking with me, and thank to everyone who welcome me to this forum, i am not a Américan but i think that i am not stupid i know what going on in this world, i know what going on in France, i live in France so if i say that France is having problème with terrorist is because it is. may be some people don't care about French peoples ? but i care...and the peoples here are scare.

Yes Alex, i agree with you, stronger measures will be a good thing on Amanpour program CNN she said that it need 30.000 Américan spécial troop on the ground ( Irak and Syrie) to destroy Daesh : the question is why the Américan gouvernement ( Obama) don't do it now ?


----------



## Alex.

Dalia said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a friend who is in the US from France. She and her husband go back during  ete , this year she looked sullen when I asked about her visit and she said it was not a happy summer visit but more like work because the happiness has a shroud of death around it and came back to the US early.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, in France the gouvernement Français tell us to get use to it, this summer i want to go to Normandie but i did'nt finally and there were a attentat a priest was kill.
> 
> My family think that France is not a safe place to live, in USA récently you been having some attack in New York no people dead but some wounded the fear like the september 11 is still présent for many people ?
> Here in France is more Paris who is touch by the terrorist many peoples don't come to Paris anymore because of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Paris, NYC targets for these maniacs. The world is going through a hard time with this right now. Need stronger measures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hello Alex, thank you for talking with me, and thank to everyone who welcome me to this forum, i am not a Américan but i think that i am not stupid i know what going on in this world, i know what going on in France, i live in France so if i say that France is having problème with terrorist is because it is. may be some people don't care about French peoples ? but i care...and the peoples here are scare.
> 
> Yes Alex, i agree with you, stronger measures will be a good thing on Amanpour program CNN she said that it need 30.000 Américan spécial troop on the ground ( Irak and Syrie) to destroy Daesh : the question is why the Américan gouvernement ( Obama) don't do it now ?
Click to expand...

You are most welcome Dalia.  I like the name Dalia, it was the name of the mother of a women I used to be involved with. The mother was a sweet person, she loved my chihuahua.

In my opinion Obama is too weak, too idealistic  and has too many conflicting interests to be an effective leader or make the most effective decisions regarding this issue. I am looking forward to him leaving office. He has let the American people down and has weakened the USA on the world stage.


----------



## Dalia

Thank you for the compliment Alex, i agree with you Obama is to weak when we see the world we lives in.
Obama said : The American are safe that what count but what about the rest of the world, Mr Président ?
Nobody want a war, but nobody want Daesh and you have the arms in you're hand to make a end of this terror.
Here in France we lives the paris attentat and it's was horrible a bit like the 11 Septembre for Américan people so much suffers for the victims families and the peoples that were shut like dog in the Bataclan and the terrasse outside.
Some cops ( BRI) did'nt do nothing 8 of them stay outside of the Bataclan when the peoples were trying to hide and calling outside for help.
Why it's like that now ? the life of those peoples was important...and the French Gouvernement démocrate to did'nt do a lot for those peoples...that dégust me, Daesh did those attacks on French and others nationality.
When this massacre will stop ? hillary Clinton say no troop on the groud if she becaume the next Président...or that mean that Daesh will continue they attacks and that could be anywhere...she think the peoples are suppose to continuing to living like that ?


----------



## Alex.

Dalia said:


> Thank you for the compliment Alex, i agree with you Obama is to weak when we see the world we lives in.
> Obama said : The American are safe that what count but what about the rest of the world, Mr Président ?
> Nobody want a war, but nobody want Daesh and you have the arms in you're hand to make a end of this terror.
> Here in France we lives the paris attentat and it's was horrible a bit like the 11 Septembre for Américan people so much suffers for the victims families and the peoples that were shut like dog in the Bataclan and the terrasse outside.
> Some cops ( BRI) did'nt do nothing 8 of them stay outside of the Bataclan when the peoples were trying to hide and calling outside for help.
> Why it's like that now ? the life of those peoples was important...and the French Gouvernement démocrate to did'nt do a lot for those peoples...that dégust me, Daesh did those attacks on French and others nationality.
> When this massacre will stop ? hillary Clinton say no troop on the groud if she becaume the next Président...or that mean that Daesh will continue they attacks and that could be anywhere...she think the peoples are suppose to continuing to living like that ?


This is Hillary




She is a terrible candidate. Hope she never gets in.


----------



## Gracie

Dhara.


----------



## Kat

/snort


----------



## Moonglow

Dalia said:


> Bonjour, i am Canadian but i leave in France now for more than ten years i lost a little bit of my English talking
> 
> I like Ottawa, i studie it i know is storie and i like to talk about américan politique and a lot more.
> 
> Thank you for accepting me here, and i hope that my english will not be so bad .
> 
> @ Bientôt.
> 
> Dalia.


Welcome, mon ami...


----------



## Sbiker

Moonglow said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bonjour, i am Canadian but i leave in France now for more than ten years i lost a little bit of my English talking
> 
> I like Ottawa, i studie it i know is storie and i like to talk about américan politique and a lot more.
> 
> Thank you for accepting me here, and i hope that my english will not be so bad .
> 
> @ Bientôt.
> 
> Dalia.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome, mon ami...
Click to expand...


It looks juicy in according with your ava 

Dalia, greetings!


----------



## Dalia

[QUOTE="Alex., post: 15352952, member: 50539"[/QUOTE]
This is Hillary




She is a terrible candidate. Hope she never gets in.


Yes terrible, and she is wear Alex, is sad that CNN don't see it  ?




And thank you everyone for the


----------



## Alex.

Dalia said:


> [QUOTE="Alex., post: 15352952, member: 50539"


This is Hillary




She is a terrible candidate. Hope she never gets in.


Yes terrible, and she is wear Alex, is sad that CNN don't see it  ?




And thank you everyone for the [/QUOTE]


----------



## Dalia

And Obama give her a advice for Monday débat : be yourself


----------



## Hossfly

Dalia said:


> Bonjour, i am Canadian but i leave in France now for more than ten years i lost a little bit of my English talking
> 
> I like Ottawa, i studie it i know is storie and i like to talk about américan politique and a lot more.
> 
> Thank you for accepting me here, and i hope that my english will not be so bad .
> 
> @ Bientôt.
> 
> Dalia.






​


----------



## Iceweasel

Dalia said:


> And Obama give her a advice for Monday débat : be yourself


...and everyone around her said ...."Nooooooooo".


----------



## Dalia

Hossfly said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bonjour, i am Canadian but i leave in France now for more than ten years i lost a little bit of my English talking
> 
> I like Ottawa, i studie it i know is storie and i like to talk about américan politique and a lot more.
> 
> Thank you for accepting me here, and i hope that my english will not be so bad .
> 
> @ Bientôt.
> 
> Dalia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
Click to expand...


Hello Hossfly, thank a lot for the welcome, i like frog's legs is true...but it's good, the food here is very good,


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Dalia said:


> Bonjour, i am Canadian but i leave in France now for more than ten years i lost a little bit of my English talking
> 
> I like Ottawa, i studie it i know is storie and i like to talk about américan politique and a lot more.
> 
> Thank you for accepting me here, and i hope that my english will not be so bad .
> 
> @ Bientôt.
> 
> Dalia.



hey you're an interesting person,hope you stick around a long time.In the meantime,enjoy some music by listening to this.ever seen it before? cool vid huh?


----------



## Dalia

LA RAM FAN said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bonjour, i am Canadian but i leave in France now for more than ten years i lost a little bit of my English talking
> 
> I like Ottawa, i studie it i know is storie and i like to talk about américan politique and a lot more.
> 
> Thank you for accepting me here, and i hope that my english will not be so bad .
> 
> @ Bientôt.
> 
> Dalia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey you're an interesting person,hope you stick around a long time.In the meantime,enjoy some music by listening to this.ever seen it before? cool vid huh?
Click to expand...


Hello LA RAM FAN, thank you that vey nice of you, no i did'nt know about that vidéo ...Cool.
And give you in return some music from where i am from Québec...yesterday i show French music at the music section.



From québec 

MES AIEUX - "DÉGÉNÉRATION"


I hope i stay with you, it's a English forum sometime i don't understand some expression and i want people to understand me when i post


----------



## Alex.

Dalia said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bonjour, i am Canadian but i leave in France now for more than ten years i lost a little bit of my English talking
> 
> I like Ottawa, i studie it i know is storie and i like to talk about américan politique and a lot more.
> 
> Thank you for accepting me here, and i hope that my english will not be so bad .
> 
> @ Bientôt.
> 
> Dalia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey you're an interesting person,hope you stick around a long time.In the meantime,enjoy some music by listening to this.ever seen it before? cool vid huh?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hello LA RAM FAN, thank you that vey nice of you, no i did'nt know about that vidéo ...Cool.
> And give you in return some music from where i am from Québec...yesterday i show French music at the music section.
> 
> 
> 
> From québec
> 
> MES AIEUX - "DÉGÉNÉRATION"
> 
> 
> I hope i stay with you, it's a English forum sometime i don't understand some expression and i want people to understand me when i post
Click to expand...

People will understand you just fine,  most people here will be happy to discuss issues with you in a nice, cohesive manner.


----------



## Alex.

One of my favorite versions of this song......besides my own cover of this tune.

*Carla Bruni - You Belong To Me with Lyrics *


*Carla Bruni - Quelqu'un m'a dit *





She made a very beautiful first lady


----------



## Dalia

Thank you Alex, i am nice person and i always love América and Américan peoples...i don't know everything that going of there just what i see on CNN.
But i know a great deal about the WW2 and about Abraham Lincoln, JFK i follow the Présidential to it's very important for everybody.
I will watch the débat Monday still if is late here in France.


----------



## Hossfly

Dalia said:


> Thank you Alex, i am nice person and i always love América and Américan peoples...i don't know everything that going of there just what i see on CNN.
> But i know a great deal about the WW2 and about Abraham Lincoln, JFK i follow the Présidential to it's very important for everybody.
> I will watch the débat Monday still if is late here in France.


----------



## Dalia

Thank you for the nice musics Alex and Hossfly ...for me and the américan singer my favorite is

Roy Orbison


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Dalia said:


> Thank you Alex, i am nice person and i always love América and Américan peoples...i don't know everything that going of there just what i see on CNN.
> But i know a great deal about the WW2 and about Abraham Lincoln, JFK i follow the Présidential to it's very important for everybody.
> I will watch the débat Monday still if is late here in France.



there are a lot of amazing similarities in the JFK and in Lincoln,just do a google search on that and you will see for yourself. so did you have a fun time with my video and song?

here is another i am sure you will like. I assume you have seen THIS one? if not,have you at least heard the song before? or not? thanks.


----------



## Dalia

Hello LA RAM FAN, Spiderman song ....
My answer to you, i know the song but i préfer this one  :


There are a lot of amazing similarities in the JFK and in Lincoln, yes it's true.
Near the end of the vidéo : A witness to Lincoln's Assassination appearing on
I'v got a secret in 1956


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Dalia said:


> Hello LA RAM FAN, Spiderman song ....
> My answer to you, i know the song but i préfer this one  :
> 
> 
> There are a lot of amazing similarities in the JFK and in Lincoln, yes it's true.
> Near the end of the vidéo : A witness to Lincoln's Assassination appearing on
> I'v got a secret in 1956


ugg,that movie series should have been called MAN-SPIDER.they disgraced the comicbook having the webbing shoot out of his body instead of him creating the fluid with chemicals and shooting it out of web cartridges he wore on his wrists.


----------



## Alex.

LA RAM FAN said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello LA RAM FAN, Spiderman song ....
> My answer to you, i know the song but i préfer this one  :
> 
> 
> There are a lot of amazing similarities in the JFK and in Lincoln, yes it's true.
> Near the end of the vidéo : A witness to Lincoln's Assassination appearing on
> I'v got a secret in 1956
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ugg,that movie series should have been called MAN-SPIDER.they disgraced the comicbook having the webbing shoot out of his body instead of him creating the fluid with chemicals and shooting it out of web cartridges he wore on his wrists.
Click to expand...

I agree, he might as well have been shooting webs out of his butt


----------



## Dalia

Hello , you seem much like the comic spiderman me is my favorite Tintin comic , I show you a picture if you do not know this comic.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello LA RAM FAN, Spiderman song ....
> My answer to you, i know the song but i préfer this one  :
> 
> 
> There are a lot of amazing similarities in the JFK and in Lincoln, yes it's true.
> Near the end of the vidéo : A witness to Lincoln's Assassination appearing on
> I'v got a secret in 1956
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ugg,that movie series should have been called MAN-SPIDER.they disgraced the comicbook having the webbing shoot out of his body instead of him creating the fluid with chemicals and shooting it out of web cartridges he wore on his wrists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree, he might as well have been shooting webs out of his butt
Click to expand...


thats what a BUNCH of people were saying back then was if the webbing came out of his body,then there is no logical reason whatsover that it would come out of his wrists,the only logical place it would have come out of was his ass.im serious.MANY people i know said that way back then.



they turned my hero into a damn monster. it was even worse than the batman  movie with michael keaton and jack nicholson where hollywood butcherd his character as well turning batman into a killer which betrayed the comic as well since batman does not kill his enemys.


----------



## Alex.

LA RAM FAN said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello LA RAM FAN, Spiderman song ....
> My answer to you, i know the song but i préfer this one  :
> 
> 
> There are a lot of amazing similarities in the JFK and in Lincoln, yes it's true.
> Near the end of the vidéo : A witness to Lincoln's Assassination appearing on
> I'v got a secret in 1956
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ugg,that movie series should have been called MAN-SPIDER.they disgraced the comicbook having the webbing shoot out of his body instead of him creating the fluid with chemicals and shooting it out of web cartridges he wore on his wrists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree, he might as well have been shooting webs out of his butt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thats what a BUNCH of people were saying back then was if the webbing came out of his body,then there is no logical reason whatsover that it would come out of his wrists,the only logical place it would have come out of was his ass.im serious.MANY people i know said that way back then.
> 
> 
> 
> they turned my hero into a damn monster. it was even worse than the batman  movie with michael keaton and jack nicholson where hollywood butcherd his character as well turning batman into a killer which betrayed the comic as well since batman does not kill his enemys.
Click to expand...

I agree, spiderman was just a kid who got bit and had the brains to capitalize on it. He made his own web concoction. They made him into a freak with webs coming out of every orifice.. I am sure MJ got a dose of web juice at the wrong time.

Micheal Keaton LOLOLOLOLOL batman

OMG don't mention Jack Nicholson on this site , who know who will get all excited.


----------



## Alex.

Dalia said:


> Hello , you seem much like the comic spiderman me is my favorite Tintin comic , I show you a picture if you do not know this comic.
> 
> View attachment 91427


Herges Adventures of TinTin was one of my favs growing up.


----------



## Dalia

Hello La RAM FAN, Alex and everybody...one can say that I know much about Hergé and his comics, my favorite is the jewelry catasfiore,


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello LA RAM FAN, Spiderman song ....
> My answer to you, i know the song but i préfer this one  :
> 
> 
> There are a lot of amazing similarities in the JFK and in Lincoln, yes it's true.
> Near the end of the vidéo : A witness to Lincoln's Assassination appearing on
> I'v got a secret in 1956
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ugg,that movie series should have been called MAN-SPIDER.they disgraced the comicbook having the webbing shoot out of his body instead of him creating the fluid with chemicals and shooting it out of web cartridges he wore on his wrists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree, he might as well have been shooting webs out of his butt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thats what a BUNCH of people were saying back then was if the webbing came out of his body,then there is no logical reason whatsover that it would come out of his wrists,the only logical place it would have come out of was his ass.im serious.MANY people i know said that way back then.
> 
> 
> 
> they turned my hero into a damn monster. it was even worse than the batman  movie with michael keaton and jack nicholson where hollywood butcherd his character as well turning batman into a killer which betrayed the comic as well since batman does not kill his enemys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree, spiderman was just a kid who got bit and had the brains to capitalize on it. He made his own web concoction. They made him into a freak with webs coming out of every orifice.. I am sure MJ got a dose of web juice at the wrong time.
> 
> Micheal Keaton LOLOLOLOLOL batman
> 
> OMG don't mention Jack Nicholson on this site , who know who will get all excited.
Click to expand...


you nailed it. could not have said it better myself. keaton as batman was the worst casting choice in comicbook history.short,pudgy gut,half bald,short runt michale keaton for tall,muscular,handsome,full set of hair bruce wayne. a completer insult to true batman fans.the people that loved him so much for that role are idiots. did not think hollywood would ruin a comicbook character worse than batman but was i ever wrong,they sure did with MAN-SPIDER.

OH yeah dont mention jack nicholson to one poster around here.hee hee.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Dalia said:


> Hello La RAM FAN, Alex and everybody...one can say that I know much about Hergé and his comics, my favorite is the jewelry catasfiore,
> 
> View attachment 91630
> 
> View attachment 91631



Never got to see that one but just for you,i will check it out sometime.


----------



## Yarddog

Dalia said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you lose you ability to speak English?
> 
> 
> 
> Well when you speak French all the time...France c'est Français ici.
Click to expand...



You might need to explain that to her twice. ahhh maybe 3 times.


----------



## Yarddog

Dalia said:


> Bonjour, i am Canadian but i leave in France now for more than ten years i lost a little bit of my English talking
> 
> I like Ottawa, i studie it i know is storie and i like to talk about américan politique and a lot more.
> 
> Thank you for accepting me here, and i hope that my english will not be so bad .
> 
> @ Bientôt.
> 
> Dalia.




welcome to the sewing circle


----------



## Dalia

Hello,

Thank you for the welcome Yarddog 

@ LA RAM FAN, here in France some of my friend are collectors  the collection just everything in relation to Tintin, I also collect but my friends are really big collectors home is filled with Tintin objects and their women ( spouse ) who would like a little more space just under Tintin.


----------



## Yarddog

Dalia said:


> Bonjour, i am Canadian but i leave in France now for more than ten years i lost a little bit of my English talking
> 
> I like Ottawa, i studie it i know is storie and i like to talk about américan politique and a lot more.
> 
> Thank you for accepting me here, and i hope that my english will not be so bad .
> 
> @ Bientôt.
> 
> Dalia.



I'm continually losing my ability to speak French,  it's just amazing.  google translate always saves the day though!


----------



## Yarddog

Iceweasel said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia  I hope you can assimilate here at USMB. Watch out for my friend Hossfly, he rides a horse...
> 
> View attachment 90228
> 
> 
> 
> Thant you, i love horse, cowboy..specially Clint eastwood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Dalia. I am Clint Eastwood but post under the Iceweasel name. Wimmen being what they are and all.
Click to expand...



Give my regards,  to Angel Eyes


----------



## Dalia

Yarddog said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bonjour, i am Canadian but i leave in France now for more than ten years i lost a little bit of my English talking
> 
> I like Ottawa, i studie it i know is storie and i like to talk about américan politique and a lot more.
> 
> Thank you for accepting me here, and i hope that my english will not be so bad .
> 
> @ Bientôt.
> 
> Dalia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm continually losing my ability to speak French,  it's just amazing.  google translate always saves the day though!
Click to expand...

Google translate is not away so good, here when i what to do a big post i use the translate and the could be some mystake sometime.
French is very hard to learn to talk,


----------



## Yarddog

Dalia said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thank you for the welcome Yarddog
> 
> @ LA RAM FAN, here in France some of my friend are collectors  the collection just everything in relation to Tintin, I also collect but my friends are really big collectors home is filled with Tintin objects and their women ( spouse ) who would like a little more space just under Tintin.




What exactly is Tintin?      I am familiar with ...........






But not Tintin.


----------



## Yarddog

Dalia said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bonjour, i am Canadian but i leave in France now for more than ten years i lost a little bit of my English talking
> 
> I like Ottawa, i studie it i know is storie and i like to talk about américan politique and a lot more.
> 
> Thank you for accepting me here, and i hope that my english will not be so bad .
> 
> @ Bientôt.
> 
> Dalia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm continually losing my ability to speak French,  it's just amazing.  google translate always saves the day though!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Google translate is not away so good, here when i what to do a big post i use the translate and the could be some mystake sometime.
> French is very hard to learn to talk,
Click to expand...



Its impossible to talk french


----------



## Dalia

yes, all languages can be learned but the French is very difficult indeed


----------



## Dalia

I did'nt know this bd Rin Tin -tin, sound nice 

Tintin ( Belge) in one of the bd that is a subject about Américan..1947 for Tintin en Amérique.





.


----------



## sealybobo

Dalia said:


> Bonjour, i am Canadian but i leave in France now for more than ten years i lost a little bit of my English talking
> 
> I like Ottawa, i studie it i know is storie and i like to talk about américan politique and a lot more.
> 
> Thank you for accepting me here, and i hope that my english will not be so bad .
> 
> @ Bientôt.
> 
> Dalia.


God your French accent is sexy


----------



## Dalia

sealybobo said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bonjour, i am Canadian but i leave in France now for more than ten years i lost a little bit of my English talking
> 
> I like Ottawa, i studie it i know is storie and i like to talk about américan politique and a lot more.
> 
> Thank you for accepting me here, and i hope that my english will not be so bad .
> 
> @ Bientôt.
> 
> Dalia.
> 
> 
> 
> God your French accent is sexy
Click to expand...

Voilà, you did it  it's never too late


----------

